
Russian Elite Given Experimental Covid-19 Vaccine Since April - crsn
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-20/russian-elite-got-experimental-covid-19-vaccine-from-april
======
eucryphia
Whether they want it or not.

